# Letters to myself



## dkay (Aug 9, 2018)

Dear Self,

   Remember that wedding you went to seven months ago? It was a lovely wedding. Lots of people came from all over the country as well as from other countries. I guess when you've been to college you have the opportunity to meet people from all over the world. Why self, even you traveled a long ways to attend.

   Now self, I know that you've never given anyone a gift and expected anything in return but so far there has not been even a hint of a "thank you". No pre-printed thank you note in the mail. Why, there hasn't even been so much as a group "thank you" text message and you can't tell me a couple of young adults don't know how to do that..

   I suppose this is the new normal though where one no longer feels the need to  acknowledge? appreciate? 

   The bride's mother called me this morning wondering if I had received a thank you note from the couple. I told her I had not.  It sounds like a lot of people have been asking her about it. 

   According to the mom, there is trouble in paradise over the thank you notes which are stacked on the table of the bride and groom. It seems the bride feels the husband should help address and fill them out. The groom so far is refusing to do so. The bride suggested a compromise. He could fill out the thank you notes for his friends and family and she would do hers then they could split the ones of the friends they share.  Still a no go for the husband. It seems that Is "women's work". 

  What the hell?

  Ahhh, marriage...may I never travel that road again.

  Meanwhile the mother is wondering if she should take care of the thank you notes and wanted my advice. Of course, me being ever so helpful told her to give out  the happy couple's phone number or e-mail so they could explain the problem to all those who are asking about a thank you note

   Dear self, I want to thank you for picking such a lovely and thoughtful gift for the newlyweds. It was a beautiful wedding and deep down you know that what you really wanted wasn't a thank you note, you really wanted another two or three slices of that yummy wedding cake.  Yes dear self, you know you would go the distance again with no "thank you" especially if wedding cake was involved.

   Sincerely,

   Me


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

To be honest I’ve got a major ‘pet peeve’ for  truly ungrateful people. 
It doesn’t take much to thank someone and you should expect a thank you card for gift(s) you generously gave for the occasion. 
SEVEN months is a long time to wait. I would be disappointed also.


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah, I'm after my granddaughter to get her thank-you notes done and it's only been six weeks.  She has them, they're mostly written but she's bogged down for some reason.


----------



## dkay (Aug 9, 2018)

jujube said:


> Yeah, I'm after my granddaughter to get her thank-you notes done and it's only been six weeks.  She has them, they're mostly written but she's bogged down for some reason.



For what it's worth, wonder if these young folks would be willing to pay us older folks to take care of the task for them.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

My sympathy is now dwindling.  ( kidding )
These young folks should do it themselves. If they wanted the wedding and they got the gifts l, then they should send thank you cards out as soon as possible. 6 to 8 weeks is very reasonable. Seven months seems ungrateful in my opinion.


----------



## dkay (Aug 11, 2018)

Dear Self,

Ok, that's enough already. You need to get off you butt before it turns out to be the size of a particular Kardashians. Now I know you worked the evening or night shift for thirty years and really didn't get to watch a lot of television. But really???? Do you have to binge watch some of these shows????? If you don't haul your old butt off that chair soon, you'll be contracted in the shape of a chair. As my granddaughter would say, "Seriously????"

So far you have binge watched: How I met your Mother, That 70s Show, Sex and the City, MASH, Seinfeld and The Cosby Show-well, at least most of it. Too bad he turned out to be kind of a jerk because this really was a good show at least what you were able to see until it was taken off the air. You made it to where it was discovered that Theo had dyslexia. Maybe some day you'll get to see all of it.  

Just because you are officially retired now doesn't mean you have to relegate yourself to the recliner. Get up, move around, and for your own well being: Hide the remote!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 11, 2018)

dkay said:


> Dear Self,
> 
> Remember that wedding you went to seven months ago? It was a lovely wedding. Lots of people came from all over the country as well as from other countries. I guess when you've been to college you have the opportunity to meet people from all over the world. Why self, even you traveled a long ways to attend.
> 
> ...



E Mail is the thing now.  But I just love getting real mail in the mailbox.

Just recently I attended a family outing and I took a picture.  I had them printed and mailed them instead of e mail.

Everyone loved it.  Lots of people get e mails of pictures but they never get printed.


----------



## dkay (Aug 11, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> E Mail is the thing now.  But I just love getting real mail in the mailbox.
> 
> Just recently I attended a family outing and I took a picture.  I had them printed and mailed them instead of e mail.
> 
> Everyone loved it.  Lots of people get e mails of pictures but they never get printed.




I'm like you, I love real mail too and real pictures. Alas though, not even an E mail from the bride and groom though even that would be nice with a wedding picture attached.


----------



## dkay (Aug 24, 2018)

Dear Self,  How do you like your new picture?  You are lucky to have such a funny granddaughter and even luckier to have been able to spend two weeks with her this summer.

She forgot her razor and asked if I had any which led to a discussion about shaving. I quipped that after menopause the hair on my legs seemed to have moved to my lip. She didn't say anything for a while but then said she didn't see any whiskers. I told her wax was a marvelous thing.

Anyway, she sent me this picture that she fixed of me on her lunch break. She took the picture while I was driving. 

She gave me new hair, new glasses, a rather strange lower lip that I think came with the moustache. 

I looked at my new photo. Hmmmmm, it kind of reminds me of???????

It reminds me of the seventies.

The hair and the glasses and the moustache. It could be a seventies throwback if only I had a pair of polyester trousers, a polyester double knit paisley design shirt that was unbuttoned half way down my chest, some big gold jewelry and platform shoes.

Yup, I think I would have made a great looking (well, maybe typical looking ) man back then.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2018)

didn't say your perfume was too strong, I only said the canary was alive before you got here.


:lol1:     dkay


----------



## dkay (Sep 2, 2018)

Dear Self,

You obviously don't play well with others. You need a time out, alone.  A root beer float and a good movie would be beneficial.

Signed, me


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 2, 2018)

dkay said:


> A root beer float and a good movie would be beneficial.
> 
> Signed, me



Um...If you're really spending as much time as you say gazing into the vast wasteland, skip the root beer float! Gramma recommends a brisk walk, maybe some push ups and deep knee bends. THEN you can have a root beer float.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 2, 2018)

Apropos the thank you note thing...I got tired of not getting thank you email/phone call/text/note from step daughter and her family. This past Christmas, instead of the usual generous check, I sent real money via priority mail, then worried about it anyway even though I tracked it and knew when it was delivered. When there was no comment forthcoming from DSD, I thought maybe the mail had been delivered while she was at work and been stolen. About mid-January, I finally asked if they'd received it. Yes. 

So in June when I send another generous check every year to cover all their birthdays and so that they'll have some extra money to play with during the summer, I didn't bother. Nope. Just didn't send anything. As their birthdays come up, I send an email or wish them each a happy birthday. 

At first, I felt guilty and thought maybe I should explain myself with a little white lie, like I "just can't afford" to do that anymore, then talked myself out of it. I don't need to explain myself! Of course, it would be crass for her to ask if I'd sent the usual June family birthday check, so she didn't.

Yeah. I'm a beeyotch. Sue me.


----------



## dkay (Sep 11, 2018)

Dear Self,

Wow self, you have done a lot of praying this weekend. The prayers are kind of different now than they were when you were a teenager or even when your daughter was a teenager.

Your granddaughter is at a huge hair style convention in Austin with her cosmetology class. She has been having a great time. No problems. Prayers answered.

Decades ago the prayers were for those going on a school trip were for: good weather, no vehicle accidents or car trouble, no one gets sick 

Now you find yourself praying: Please don't let there be any shooters targeting these students or the others attending. Please don't let there be any  terrorists attempting to bomb the venue or stab or drive over the convention attendees as they cross the parking lot. The students have been told to stay in pairs so the sex trade industry doesn't see an easy target. Please keep the students safe from any predators.

 You still find yourself praying for good weather and road safety but never in a million years would you have guessed that those other prayers would have needed to be added too.

They are on their way home on this most tragic of days. May their journey be a safe one.


----------

